# Texto en negritas



## ColdGeorge (Nov 17, 2016)

Hola amigos

Nuevamente solicitando de su amable ayuda, tengo en un rango, ("J6:J36") algunas celdas en *negritas*, deseo *copiar *esos valores a A7 para abajo, el código que hallé aquí mismo es:


```
Dim c As Range
For Each c In Intersect(Columns("J"), ActiveSheet.UsedRange)
    If c.Font.Bold Then c.Offset(, -9).Value = c.Value
Next c
```

Tristemente los valores se mueven al rango deseado, pero en texto plano, es decir, *sin *negritas, ¿alguna sugerencia? gracias de antemano, saludos.

ColdGeorge


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 18, 2016)

Me gustaría ver su intento.  Usted tiene toda información necesario allí mismo.  ¿Cómo piensa usted que uno lo haría?  Aquí le doy una pista.

```
Dim celItem As Range

For Each celItem In Intersect(Columns("J"), ActiveSheet.UsedRange).Cells
    With celItem
        If .Font.Bold Then
            .Offset(, -9).Value = .Value
            '// code to apply bold to target cell
        End If
    End With
Next celItem
```


----------



## ColdGeorge (Nov 18, 2016)

Hola Greg

Bien, ya estoy en eso.

ColdGeorge



Greg Truby said:


> Me gustaría ver su intento.  Usted tiene toda información necesario allí mismo.  ¿Cómo piensa usted que uno lo haría?  Aquí le doy una pista.
> 
> ```
> Dim celItem As Range
> ...


----------



## ColdGeorge (Nov 18, 2016)

Hola

Después de una intensa sesión de intentar y fallar, esto es lo que conseguí:


```
Dim c As Range


For Each c In Range("J6:J36")
    If c.Font.Bold Then c.Offset(, -9).Value = c.Value
Next c


Range("A7:A47").Font.Bold = True
```

Tengo la certeza de que tal vez no sea la mejor forma, pero realiza lo que busco, pero estoy abierto a sugerencias, saludos.

ColdGeorge


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 18, 2016)

Lo que usted hizo va a poner en negritas (bold) todas las celdas en columna A [pues todas entre filas 7 y 47, no *todas*].  Si esto está bien, pues acabado entonces.  Pero lo que esperaba ver era algo como el siguiente que cambia solamente las celdas en columna A donde las de columna J están en negritas.


```
Dim celItem As Range

For Each celItem In Intersect(Columns("J"), ActiveSheet.UsedRange).Cells
    With celItem
        If .font.Bold Then
            .Offset(, -9).Value = .Value
            .Offset(, -9).font.Bold = True
        End If
    End With
Next celItem
```


----------



## ColdGeorge (Nov 18, 2016)

Hola Greg

Muchas gracias por tu observación, muy atinado tu comentario, saludos.

ColdGeorge 



Greg Truby said:


> Lo que usted hizo va a poner en negritas (bold) todas las celdas en columna A [pues todas entre filas 7 y 47, no *todas*].  Si esto está bien, pues acabado entonces.  Pero lo que esperaba ver era algo como el siguiente que cambia solamente las celdas en columna A donde las de columna J están en negritas.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------

